# What lures in Rhode Island?



## bass427 (Jun 2, 2013)

Here in RI I usually fish rubber worms but want to broaden my horizon a bit. Any advice on what lures will work? In general do same types of lures work all over country or what? I have used crankbaits and spinnerbaits and caught some largemouth but also dont have enough confidence to throw them for any period of time.


----------



## fish devil (Jun 2, 2013)

:twisted: Most lures work just about anywhere you can fish. Time spent on the water is critical in gaining confidence. Understanding bass behavior is also critical in choosing the proper lures. Good Luck!!


----------



## chrispy186 (Jun 4, 2013)

Generally anything will work here in RI. I also throw alot of soft plastics, but rarely are they worms. Look into creature baits, beavers and senkos. A tip I picked up from one of the pros, if you really want to get good with a new bait, then take only that bait with you when you go. For example, if you want to become better and more confident with say a jig, then take only jigs with you. Leave all of your other lures at home. This way it forces you to throw a jig all day, and you can't put it away after 25 casts and go back to old reliable. The more you know about a bait and how it works, the better and more confident you will be when throwing that bait.


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317432#p317432 said:


> chrispy186 » 04 Jun 2013 10:44 pm[/url]"]Generally anything will work here in RI. I also throw alot of soft plastics, but rarely are they worms. Look into creature baits, beavers and senkos. A tip I picked up from one of the pros, if you really want to get good with a new bait, then take only that bait with you when you go. For example, if you want to become better and more confident with say a jig, then take only jigs with you. Leave all of your other lures at home. This way it forces you to throw a jig all day, and you can't put it away after 25 casts and go back to old reliable. The more you know about a bait and how it works, the better and more confident you will be when throwing that bait.



Bingo! I agree with this theory 100%.


----------

